# Newbie Help : Cage Options



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All

I am sorry if this has been done to death but I there doesn't seem to be much recomendations for the 'best' cage.

I was hoping people would give their opinions on the following cages. I will be getting a single tiel, perhaps another later, but probably not. I am interested in giving my tiel a good life, so I thought a bigger cage would be good? Can you ever go too big?

I have been to all the local shops and the best I have found at a reasonable price is the following for $175 australian;

http://www.bonofido.com/s.nl/it.A/id.172/.f

it's a "Bono Fido" flight cage. 77x46x146cm.

What is the difference between a flight cage and normal cage?

Just looking on their website, I like the look of this one, however the local store says they can't get it.

http://www.bonofido.com/s.nl/it.A/id.247/.f

Is the open top a huge advantage?

This was an alternative that I thought would be ok for a tiel, but would maybe like it a bit bigger? 

Avi One Flight Cage 311 (4/ctn) 84x40.5x44.5cm $67

http://petone.com.au/avione/images/311.jpg

If these are not suitable, please let me know why, and can anyone reccomend an online store that has reasonable prices?

Thanks heaps in advance 

Chris


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

THIS one i use for my budgies, lovebirds and parrotlets 
http://petone.com.au/avione/images/311.jpg


its OK for a tiel as a TEMPORARY cage or a cage to use to take a tiel outside but No I wouldn't use it as a permanent home for one even if its out all the time and mainly only sleeps in it I still wouldn't use one for a tiel unless its short outings/trips 

the difference between a "flight cage" and normal cage is a Flight cage is much wider and most are much bigger so they can fly around etc. - like the 1st one you posted 

a "normal" cage is normally Taller then it it wide and the width is very narrow- not always but most of the time 

I am not sure if these cages are available where you are but They are the best cages by far I've ever owned! and i've owned a lot of different types/sizes of cages 

they are easy to clean, love the huge wide doors even if you just open ONE door you can rearrange the entire cage 

they're just great cages 

Yes they're critter nation cages but they make great bird cages I have 4 double sets You don't have to get a Double set Just one is Fine - I have one with 4 Male tiels in it, one with 2 adult females and 4 babies, One with a pair of quakers including their 12x12x12 "barn shaped" nest box , one houses a pair of Conures with another 12x12x12 square nest box, one houses around 12-15 budgies , and 2 are holding a pair of tiels one having another 12x12x12 nest box all the nest boxes are inside the cages and they still have plenty of room 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I would recommend the first one. I have one similar, except it is two of those cages connected. My birds love it! It is a great amount of space for one bird, even two. I'm not sure how international shipping works so I don't think it'd be the best to recommend you the place I bought mine (which was by far the cheapest site out of them all) because shipping charges over seas may be ridiculous.
I would just continue searching for the cage using google.com and the shopping feature it has. Just type in the name of the cage or the product number. Now that I just searched again, I found Walmart now sells the cage I bought and has the color I wanted! Maybe I'll buy another one in a year or two for my budgies.. so I can get more budgies :lol:.


Also, to answer your other question- There is NO such thing as a too big of a cage. The rule of thumb here is "get the largest you can afford".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheryl is right there is no cage that is too big, just bar spacing. For a tiel I would not go any bigger than 5/8 of an inch. Here is a cage I liked but it did not come in green  http://www.bird-supplies.net/loro.htm


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh wow, Spike I love that cage. I have a parrot cage and my two seem to really enjoy it in there and they have lots of room too.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the responses guys...nice cage Spike, but $400 US is way out of my price range! haha


----------

